# I replaced the front license plate holder and now have two holes in my bumper



## ouzlizard (Jul 21, 2002)

I replaced the front license plate holder with the replacement rubber strip and now I have two holes in my bumper from where the front license plate holder was affixed via screws to the bumper at the bottom of the holder.

Anyone have any experience in this regard? Specifically with covering up or repairing the holes.

If I had known that the front license plate had been secured the way it was I would not have bothered to buy the replacement strip.

In case anyone is curious, the replacement rubber strip is part number 51 11 7 030 611.

At first I thought maybe that the dealer was responsible and then I went back to the pictures from the Euro delivery and the folks in Germany are the culprits for the overdone fastening job on the front license plate holder.

I suppose that my other option might be to put the front license plate holder back on and then try to put as a plain a vanity plate on the front as possible.

I live in Florida so there is no requirement for a front plate.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

i thought only the coupes needed screw holes on the bumper. the sedan plate bumper part has screw holes. at any rate, i know you can purchase little plastic tops to put into the holes. i doubt they make bmw specific plugs, but they're so small a little touchup paint would do the trick.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Only the coupes do need the holes. The problem is, when the dealer puts the front plate on, which is typically a dealership plate, they drill through the plastic strip into the bumper.

Personally, ouzlizard, I would take it to the dealer. I would try my best to make them repair it. There is no reason for them to do that and it certainly is not the first time I have heard of it. 

As for fault, I believe it is the dealers fault. I have seen pictures of cars at dealers that have not gone through PDI and those cars have no Center Strip at all. They have no tag on the front. The dealer installs the strip of their choice.

Regardless of who did it, it was not you. This is one of those things that I despise. It is bad enough they use your car for free advertisement, but the fact that they drill through your bumper is ridiculous.


----------



## ouzlizard (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the input GSR13.

I will try to go through the dealer but it was a Euro delivery and that license plate holder was on there when I picked it up in Germany. It was holding the German license plate. I think the guys at the factory fastened it on there good and tight as per the instructions.

I think that I will also follow EugeneDC's advice and try to find little plastic plugs and see how that looks.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

ouzlizard said:


> *Thanks for the input GSR13.
> 
> I will try to go through the dealer but it was a Euro delivery and that license plate holder was on there when I picked it up in Germany. It was holding the German license plate. I think the guys at the factory fastened it on there good and tight as per the instructions.
> 
> I think that I will also follow EugeneDC's advice and try to find little plastic plugs and see how that looks. *


the only ppl i know with the plugs are ppl who have like hondas who had the dealers screw in the plates. the plugs arent THAT noticeable, but it's a cheap stopgap until you get the dealer to fix it. and if you cant get the dealer to do it and dont want to buy a new bumper, it's definately better than holes in the bumper.... but with touchup paint, it should be relatively hidden


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

There is an aftermarket company that makes bumper plugs for Porsches, etc (in their standard colors). I'm at home, but when I get to my machine I'll look for the link (I may get them one day). I think they're about $20 a pair.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *There is an aftermarket company that makes bumper plugs for Porsches, etc (in their standard colors). I'm at home, but when I get to my machine I'll look for the link (I may get them one day). I think they're about $20 a pair.  *


bumperplugs.com


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> bumperplugs.com
> 
> *


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah, my front bumper was drilled through for plates, and i did my euro delivery as well.

i just run around right now with the holes, but you can simply plug it with some window-weld and then put some touch up paint over it.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*The one advantage . . .*

I can think of for the bumper plugs is for example around here, there are some cities that STRICTLY enforce the front license plate (Raffi and Stuka wouldn't know anything about that now, would they?) so it's an easy way to place the front license holder back on if going to one of those places.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: The one advantage . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *I can think of for the bumper plugs is for example around here, there are some cities that STRICTLY enforce the front license plate (Raffi and Stuka wouldn't know anything about that now, would they?) so it's an easy way to place the front license holder back on if going to one of those places.  *


Um, are you talking about West L.A., West Hollywood and vicinity?  That's when Butyl tape comes in handy to hold the license plate holder! :angel:


----------

